# Kann mir einer originale Autorun.dat von Pro Street zukommen lassen?



## F4K3R (24. Juni 2008)

Hi Leute.

Ich habe da ein kleines Problem.
Ich möchte das Spiel installieren und es geht einfach nicht.
Meine Vermutung liegt darin dass die Autorun.dat defekt ist.
Kann mir einer von der deutschen originalen DVD die Autorun.dat per E-Mail zukommen lassen?
Ihr würdet mir damit sehr helfen.

DANKE.

Ich werde berichten ob es dann funktioniert hat.

E-Mail: *ENTFERNT*

Gruß
   F4K3R


----------



## y33H@ (25. Juni 2008)

Klick doch direkt aufs Setup auf der CD - ich meine, das gibts auch.

cYa


----------



## F4K3R (25. Juni 2008)

Das habe ich wohl schon ausprobiert.
Jedoch verschafft es keine Abhilfe.
Leider ist meine DVD ein wenig zerkratzt und habe diese auch schon auf Festplatte vorher kopiert. Ich benötige einfach nur die Datei und das wars.
Ich bekomme am Freitag allerdings eine originale DVD die ok ist von meinem Bruder.
Wäre also nicht schlecht wenn ich die Datei vorher bekommen könnte.

Gruß
   F4K3R

PS: Ist es so schwer eine Datei von der originalen DVD zu kopieren und per E-Mail zu schicken?
Die Datei ist nicht einmal 2 MB groß.
Naja wenn es keiner schafft muss ich es wohl warten.


----------



## Klutten (25. Juni 2008)

F4K3R schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Ist es so schwer eine Datei von der originalen DVD zu kopieren und per E-Mail zu schicken?



Schwer ist das nicht, aber es handelt sich schließlich um kopier- und urheberrechtlich geschütztes Material, welches nicht einfach so verteilt werden darf. Aus diesem Grund ist es hier im Forum auch nicht erlaubt, empfindliche Dateien an Unbekannte weiterzugeben. Es kann schließlich niemand kontrollieren, ob du wirklich im Besitz einer Originalversion bist. Du wirst also auf deinen Bruder oder aber den Support des Herstellers zurückgreifen müssen.


----------

